# Late notice, LBG 6pm tomorrow arvo 28/2/07



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Going to be testing the new yak tomorrow arvo @ BMP 6pm at ramp if anyone is interested in having a fish.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ6/oykAACFfgAASUEGBElGCVAo/7/+gIACEImlPU/Kmeqep6QMmeoR+qYygGqenpEyanqaZBkGm1ANpBB3Uig6woNG9V+sWDDPTVtyTEEo+ITsksVNCTaOncDELlwzaAIBkYVftdr5E6RPpR6AdwnjXmrqYv48n1cFzlUtVdOivncRPVtihcxJ6MahaTIRKkBYQWhPKN9glcYLpPS3m5Hm07r0YCo38XhiCdNQ6uLjBiQ/i7kinChIB1/RlIA==


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, I have training on Wed.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cant make it, future Mother In Law arrives from Tasmania for a week.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sooo tempting, but sorry, cannot help you christen the new yak


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

oooooh no takers  ah well :roll:

Poofoh?parrof? I thought it woulda been a great excuse to get out with the MIL turning up, specially seeing as your going to great efforts to look after the cat n house next w'end :shock:

Claire's really got you under the thumb good now, how long until the keep you at home/ruin your life ring goes on the finger? :lol:

Poor poor nitro busting man you are


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaIkhpYAABzfgAASUCOAGqEQEIov7/6gIACEGqemRTE8p6m1B6CD1Hp6UDVNpoTINBoAAAIBJGH+nMmHrY18WilnOHtN4VorXsbpTXpfTDFAyLz0LuC1cmF7ahvIyWV25MmPq55YzhKsYxuILABTFMq5F610QQ2Z8dJ97kFHmTJEAkFLAOe0lD4GGOz8WmMOI31JnnDALUAl+p+BxMSPxdyRThQkKIkhpYA=


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > how long until the keep you at home/ruin your life ring goes on the finger? :lol:
> ...


Uhm errr oh! yeah hmmmm :roll:

BTW I think it's best to call this evening off, the BOM rain radar is showing some serious storms heading our way


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

<sigh> Pot calling the kettle black eh? <sigh>

See you picked up the new yak, would of hoped you went out and fried with your high mod rods so perfectly handled with machine like awareness, oops over the side... What was that? ooohhhh nevermind man, the cats out of the bag even if he is clawing at my face! <wink>.

Goose...


----------

